# barn owl jesses and swivel



## Bits and Bobs

can anyone help, i got my first barn owl last night. although ive read up on it alot, it wasnt untill last night did i wonder what to do with the jesses and swivel over night. i took the swivel off and left the jesses on but this afternoon i went to get her and the jesses were off. which bits am i ment to take off and leave on?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bits and Bobs said:


> can anyone help, i got my first barn owl last night. although ive read up on it alot, it wasnt untill last night did i wonder what to do with the jesses and swivel over night. i took the swivel off and left the jesses on but this afternoon i went to get her and the jesses were off. which bits am i ment to take off and leave on?


Ideally you would have researched enough to know this before getting the Barn Owl. Even better, you would have followed a mentor who is very experienced in falconry. 

As you got the owl last night, & already have jessed it up, Im guessing its not a baby. If it is hand-reared & tame, you can just leave it with it's anklets on in the pen, & put the jesses on when you take it out of the pen. Many owls & birds of prey pull their jesses out of their anklets when in their aviary. It also depends on the type of jesses you are using.


----------



## adamntitch

with mine only thing that stays on is the anklets jessies and swival come off when am not training or handling

owls are also one of the main types of bop that you never tie up on a block or perch for any length of time


----------



## miss_ferret

assuming its being free lofted (as is the prefered way with an owl) then everything comes off bar the anklets. you can get some permenant jess if you want something left on, but i tried these and they ended up being more trouble than they were worth (ditto for bullet jesses, if your interested)


----------



## anthony reilly

owls are also one of the main types of bop that you never tie up on a block or perch for any length of time[/QUOTE]

Why is this ?


----------



## adamntitch

they just dont do well bowed down or on a block for any lengh of time always beter to have them free lofted


----------



## Zoo-Man

anthony reilly said:


> owls are also one of the main types of bop that you never tie up on a block or perch for any length of time


Why is this ?[/QUOTE]

Also due to their feathered legs, if they bate a lot whilst tethered to a perch, they can rub the feathering off the legs & this can become sore.


----------



## adamntitch

Zoo-Man said:


> Why is this ?


Also due to their feathered legs, if they bate a lot whilst tethered to a perch, they can rub the feathering off the legs & this can become sore.[/QUOTE]

well and this lol i was in a hury to write a reply


----------



## SilverSky

i have permanant jesses on my free lofted owl, saves messing around with putting them back in to get her out. they just lie onto the anklets, and are quite lightwieght so dont hinder the bird in the avairy.

you can get them here...

Ben Long Falconry Equipment and Courses - Permanent Flying Jesses (pair)


----------

